# where can i get collard greens? mustard greens?



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

hiya, can someone please tell me where i can get these?! ive looked at asda, sainsburys, my local and tesco and i cant seem to find any! 

thanks


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

just found out theyre spring greens, dont worry now guys :bash:


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

We've all encountered that problem at some time. Stupid americans get your own language


----------



## Daised (Jul 9, 2011)

so glad it wasn't just me that spent a few hours on Saturday morning puzzling over that one!


----------

